# Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 vs. AMD Phenom X4 9550/9500



## uncertain

I need to buy a new desktop PC, but I know practically nothing about computers. So... any help would be greatly appreciated.

I need to choose between: 

1. Q8200 + 4GB RAM
2. 9550 + 5GB RAM + 256MB NVIDIA GeForce
3. 9500 + 6GB RAM

What I use the computer for: Internet surfing, downloading and watching movies and TV shows, CD/DVD burning, some Word and Excel stuff, some graphics stuff (Paint Shop Pro, Animation Shop, Photoshop), and some video editing (Pinnacle: nothing complicated - cutting scenes from different videos and putting them together and adding some simple effects, mostly - but I do work with some pretty big files, if that matters). Plus I often run a bunch of programs (e.g. uTorrent, Nitro PDF professional, Livestation, Limewire, etc.) at the same time.

So... not being a gamer, would I still benefit from getting the better processor, or would the AMD ones work just as well and I should get more RAM instead? And would the graphics card do me any good?


----------



## funkysnair

i would stick to 4gigs of good quality ram and go with the intel quad q6600 with a half decent video card!!


----------



## Twist86

Actually for the price the Q8200 it is not bad same cache as the Q6600 and is 45nm for close to the same price...if it overclocks as well as a Q6600 then I would go with it.

2x2 = 4GB kit 40 bucks DDR2 800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122

2x2 with MIR OCZ ram DDR2 1066
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298


Intel outperforms the first generation Phenom by quite a bit and overclock better. For editing/converting you will notice a huge speed up...if you have a AMD board with AMD chipset + a ATI card it will increase a lot of graphic work/editing/converting since they can use the GPU to speed things up.

Nvidia has the same thing but I think its only for the newer GTX 200 and up cards.


----------



## funkysnair

Q8200 has less cache. but better FSB..

i belive the multiplyer on the q8200 is 7.5 and the q6600 is 9 so i pressume that the q6600 should overclock a little better


----------



## uncertain

I know the Intel is better than the AMDs, and I know most gamers like the 6600 better than the 8200. But I'm not building a system myself - I'm just choosing between a few packages, none of which include a 6600. What I want to know is whether I really need the better (and more expensive) processor if I'm NOT a gamer, or if the cheaper ones should work fine as well (in which case I can get more RAM and hard drive space). I don't care how well any of the processors overclock.


----------



## Mitch?

if you aren't going to do anything but light stuff like online and word processing, you probably don't even need a quad core.
if you edit/convert videos or music alot, or game a bit, or hardcore multitask, i'd get the q6600 (q8200 if you have the cash). 2 gigs of ram would be enough for most - 4 gigs if you want it (it's like $30 more for 4 gigs than two). if you don't do very intensive things, i'd just get the aforementioned, a low-midline graphics card (4xxx series, not 4870/4850) and a big harddrive (1TB - 1,024 gigabytes that is - for only $99 at newegg.com)


----------

